# Vet recommendation Caen France



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Crossing to the UK on the BF route in April my little Dog is very nervous and he's scared and not particularly nice when visiting the Vet, can anyone reccomend a vet, we will be approaching Caen from the South, LeMans onward would be ideal.

Personal experienced reccomendations are what l'm looking for.

Many Thanks.
Brian.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Littlebt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Crossing to the UK on the BF route in April my little Dog is very nervous and he's scared and not particularly nice when visiting the Vet, can anyone reccomend a vet, we will be approaching Caen from the South, LeMans onward would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Good vet in Sees, we used it last year, good English spoken by the vet and she was great with our dog. Also a good municipal site in the town if you need it, we will be using it again this year on the way home. Last year we parked up at the MH parking bay at the supermarket up the road and walked down to the vets.

Can get you more detail if required.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

dghr272 said:


> Good vet in Sees, we used it last year, good English spoken by the vet and she was great with our dog. Also a good municipal site in the town if you need it, we will be using it again this year on the way home. Last year we parked up at the MH parking bay at the supermarket up the road and walked down to the vets.
> 
> Can get you more detail if required.
> 
> Terry


Had details on iPad, see attachment.

Link to site.....
http://camping-sees.fr/en/


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Vet - Caen*



dghr272 said:


> Had details on iPad, see attachment.
> 
> Link to site.....
> http://camping-sees.fr/en/


Many Thanks ,I've located the vet and it's so nice to go to a reccomendation.

Unfortunately the Site in Sees open for the season just after we'll be passing through so we'll use an Aire or France Passion.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Broglie. The vet is practically next door to the aire (3 minutes) although it maybe slightly off route .


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Broglie. The vet is practically next door to the aire (3 minutes) although it maybe slightly off route .


Another vote for Broglie. I've been using him for quite a few years now.


----------

